# Getting a "Real" GPS... Advice Appreciated



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Trying for it to in that space between the wheel and throttle. Am also thinking about putting some kind of arm between the wheel and cooler, having it stick straight up.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

You need to add a 4" wide Aluminum Shelf to the front of the console. You can get one fabricated. Others have had it done. Then you can add an adjustable mount to that on the far left side. Use a balzout lowrance mount with a 9" arm. The unit can then float where you need it over the wheel.
Get a 12" Simrad Evo 2 if you can find one as that is the best unit for the money now. They are discontinued and very hard to find. An Elite Ti 12" would also work. If you want the best mapping and most options stay with Navico. Do not get a Simrad GO series and do not get any Garmin. The 12" Navico units have 2.67x the screen res of the smaller screens.


----------



## hunterbrown (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm about to get a lowrance elite 9 and florida marine tracks for my skiff. Cabelas has the basic unit with no transducer for $100 off of $850 through May.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

See the recent install photos on the FMT fb page of a mount on a tiny side console.


----------

